# Effect on dogs



## Hooked (4/10/17)

Any info out there on the effect of vapour on dogs? So far, I've been vaping in the house with them ah ... no...what I mean to say is that I've been vaping with them in the house ... ah ... no... not that either - maybe when they're older. Let's start again. I've been vaping while my dogs are in the house with me. That's better! Will my vaping have any negative effects on them?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (4/10/17)

Hooked said:


> Any info out there on the effect of vapour on dogs? So far, I've been vaping in the house with them ah ... no...what I mean to say is that I've been vaping with them in the house ... ah ... no... not that either - maybe when they're older. Let's start again. I've been vaping while my dogs are in the house with me. That's better! Will my vaping have any negative effects on them?



Like i just said in your previous thread. Curious vaper. 

I would rate the effect it could have on them exactly proportional to how it would affect a person exposed to the 2nd hand vapor. Very minimal and hardly something i think would be negative to them. 

Just my take on this. I could be totally wrong.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (4/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Like i just said in your previous thread. Curious vaper.
> 
> I would rate the effect it could have on them exactly proportional to how it would affect a person exposed to the 2nd hand vapor. Very minimal and hardly something i think would be negative to them.
> 
> Just my take on this. I could be totally wrong.



Not sure about the minimal part ... a dog's body mass in proportion to the vapour is so much less than a human's, so perhaps the vapour has a greater effect on a dog?


----------



## Hooked (4/10/17)

Hooked said:


> Not sure about the minimal part ... a dog's body mass in proportion to the vapour is so much less than a human's, so perhaps the vapour has a greater effect on a dog?


lol maybe I should change my handle from Hooked to Curious Vaper!


----------



## antonherbst (4/10/17)

Hooked said:


> Not sure about the minimal part ... a dog's body mass in proportion to the vapour is so much less than a human's, so perhaps the vapour has a greater effect on a dog?



Then that same chain of thought can be applied to dogs inhaling smoke? What i think is the difference in how it affects their bodies is not as bad as you think due to them having a different rate of metabolising the “contaminants” to how humans do. So for us it could cause multiple things and for dogs in might not affect them as bad. But i am no expert at vaping and animals. 

Lets see what other vapers have found


----------



## antonherbst (4/10/17)

Hooked said:


> Not sure about the minimal part ... a dog's body mass in proportion to the vapour is so much less than a human's, so perhaps the vapour has a greater effect on a dog?



Then that same chain of thought can be applied to dogs inhaling smoke? What i think is the difference in how it affects their bodies is not as bad as you think due to them having a different rate of metabolising the “contaminants” to how humans do. So for us it could cause multiple things and for dogs in might not affect them as bad. But i am no expert at vaping and animals. 

Lets see what other vapers have found


----------



## Feliks Karp (5/10/17)

Various studies have showed that the aerosol from vaping has little contaminants compared to our already wonderfully polluted "fresh air". You obviously like your dogs, so simply exercise the same courtesy to them as you would to someone you like, vape with airflow available and don't vape in to your dog's face, problem solved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Raindance (5/10/17)

My experience with cats is that they try to avoid cigarette smoke at all costs but treat vapor as if it was not there at all. I recon that animals have an instinctive knowledge of danger so to me this indicates the vapor to pose little danger to them. My dogs also seem little bothered. They do not mind my vape and I ignore the potently smelling yet invisible "vapor" which they on the odd occasion inflict back at me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/10/17)

The respiratory rate for dogs (at rest ) is around 24. For humans it is approximately 12. Perhaps dogs therefore take in more second hand vapour than a human would, in relation to their lung capacity.

In all seriousness though... I think that life is too short to worry about such things. Oh damn my life is so short, I have so much left to do ! 

When I was a smoker and I took my dogs to the vet, I was never asked if my dog was a second hand smoker. I am likewise not asked if he is a second hand vaper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## antonherbst (5/10/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The respiratory rate for dogs (at rest ) is around 24. For humans it is approximately 12. Perhaps dogs therefore take in more second hand vapour than a human would, in relation to their lung capacity.
> 
> In all seriousness though... I think that life is too short to worry about such things. Oh damn my life is so short, I have so much left to do !
> 
> ...



That just bombs out this whole thread. I laughed way to hard at the eyes of this dog while he vapes.


----------



## Neal (5/10/17)

Raindance said:


> My experience with cats is that they try to avoid cigarette smoke at all costs but treat vapor as if it was not there at all. I recon that animals have an instinctive knowledge of danger so to me this indicates the vapor to pose little danger to them. My dogs also seem little bothered. They do not mind my vape and I ignore the potently smelling yet invisible "vapor" which they on the odd occasion inflict back at me.



Mate, I have cats and dogs and did look on net when I started vaping, and there is little evidence of any harmful effects. However some cats can be allergic to PG which is apparently why you should not feed your cats dog food, as many brands contain PG. Slightly off topic but hopefully of some interest to any fellow cat lovers on forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/10/17)

Doesnt affect my dog at all, and i vape constently in the house. Having said that, the little bugger is stoned most of the time, so its hard to tell

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (13/10/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The respiratory rate for dogs (at rest ) is around 24. For humans it is approximately 12. Perhaps dogs therefore take in more second hand vapour than a human would, in relation to their lung capacity.
> 
> In all seriousness though... I think that life is too short to worry about such things. Oh damn my life is so short, I have so much left to do !
> 
> ...


@Puff the Magic Dragon - so which flavour is your dog vaping?


----------



## Sash (13/10/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The respiratory rate for dogs (at rest ) is around 24. For humans it is approximately 12. Perhaps dogs therefore take in more second hand vapour than a human would, in relation to their lung capacity.
> 
> In all seriousness though... I think that life is too short to worry about such things. Oh damn my life is so short, I have so much left to do !
> 
> ...


One day when I grow up I want a dobie too. Check him out...Only a dab is missing! Cough! Cough! Dab boy


----------

